# Usermap



## Dok (16. April 2004)

Erste Version, wird aber noch dauern bis alles läuft!
In eurem Profil unter "Profil ändern" findet Ihr die Felder wo Ihr die nötigen angaben machen könnt!

Da sich das Projekt auf GeoMap stützt sind im Augenblick noch nicht alle Länder möglich!

Ansehen könnt Ihr das schoneinmal hier: http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/membermap.php

Siehe auch: http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=27491


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. April 2004)

*AW: Usermap*

Bin ja mal erster nana!


----------



## Franky (16. April 2004)

*AW: Usermap*

Ich bin Punkt Nummer 4...


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (16. April 2004)

*AW: Usermap*

Bei mir haut das nicht hin: Usermap sagt Bösdorf(ca. 100Einwohner) Richtig: Plön (Kreisstadt)!
Aber es gibt schlimmeres  

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. April 2004)

*AW: Usermap*

Aber mal im erst coole Idee!


----------



## bernie (16. April 2004)

*AW: Usermap*

Moin Dok,
feine Sache das !!! 

Wie ich ja schon öfter erwähnte, komme ich aus Niedervorschütz und auf der Karte bin ich immer noch nahe bei Dir


----------



## NorbertF (16. April 2004)

*AW: Usermap*

coole Sache!! Bin jetzt auch drauf 

Der Punkt ganz links unten auf der Deutschlandkarte


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. April 2004)

*AW: Usermap*

Auch drin


----------



## Franz_16 (16. April 2004)

*AW: Usermap*

Ich bin der einsame Punkt in Bayern  :q


----------



## aidan (16. April 2004)

*AW: Usermap*

Wetten, daß Hamburg noch richtig voll wird...


----------



## hark (16. April 2004)

*AW: Usermap*

Tach zusammen bin auch da #h


----------



## Pilkman (16. April 2004)

*AW: Usermap*

Bin drin. 

Nur zeigt er bei mir keinen Punkt auf der Karte, den Eintrag aber wohl... ????


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. April 2004)

*AW: Usermap*

Vielleicht ist Schwerin einfach zu klein)


----------



## Pilkman (16. April 2004)

*AW: Usermap*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht ist Schwerin einfach zu klein)



Das ist natürlich möglich...  :q 

PS: Mal im Ernst, ich glaub, dass wir mittlerweile unter 100.000 Einwohner haben - und das als Landeshauptstadt... #t


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (16. April 2004)

*AW: Usermap*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaub, dass wir mittlerweile unter 100.000 Einwohner haben - und das als Landeshauptstadt... #t



Na und, is doch Bockwurst. #y


----------



## wolle (16. April 2004)

*AW: Usermap*

ich stehe ganz einsam in der mitte von deutschland :q


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (16. April 2004)

*AW: Usermap*

So und eingetragen bin ich nu auch, aber wenn ich in der Karte auf einen Member klicke kommt diese Seite.
----------------------
Parse error: parse error, expecting `T_STRING' or `T_VARIABLE' or `T_NUM_STRING' in /homepages/38/d93229097/htdocs/anglerboard/board/includes/functions_online.php on line 639

Fatal error: Call to undefined function: process_online_location() in /homepages/38/d93229097/htdocs/anglerboard/board/includes/functions_online.php on line 32
----------------------
Wasn das?


----------



## Truttafriend (16. April 2004)

*AW: Usermap*

Geilomat Dok #6 

Simon und ich Vertreten den Punkt Nordöstlich von Hamburg :q


----------



## angeltreff (16. April 2004)

*AW: Usermap*

Feine Idee.


----------



## Knobbes (16. April 2004)

*AW: Usermap*

Danke Dok,
super Sache, hab mich auch eingetragen.
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## Fishkopping (17. April 2004)

*AW: Usermap*

Sehr cool... bin jetzt auch drin. Ich bin der westlichste Punkt *lol*


----------



## Mac Gill (17. April 2004)

*AW: Usermap*

So, der westlichste Punkt ist nun der Meinige! :q

Gruß
Mac Gill


----------



## theactor (18. April 2004)

*AW: Usermap*

mmmm .. ich habe jetzt schon ein paar Mal im Profil alles eingetragen, aber mein Pünktchen möchte einfach nicht erscheinen ..?

PLEASE HELP! Ich möchte ein Punkt sein!  :g


----------



## Rausreißer (18. April 2004)

*AW: Usermap*

Hi Theactor,
du hast es gesagt was ich dachte... #c  
ich will auch ein Punkt werden;+ 
Gernot #h


----------



## theactor (18. April 2004)

*AW: Usermap*

HI,

ein Hamburg-Boykott, ich weiß es! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Truttafriend-Tim! Tu was! Wir werden gemobb/ppt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
Aber im Ernst: woran könnte das liegen?


----------



## Rausreißer (18. April 2004)

*AW: Usermap*

na Du ich weis das auch nicht IOC nummer ? MSN Messenger?
(grübel, grummel...).
 zu schade...


----------



## Rausreißer (18. April 2004)

*AW: Usermap*

Ach Theactor, 
ich sprach am Samstag mit Fischkoop: wenn Du noch AB Aufnäher bestellst,
bitte auch 2 für mich. Das Geld muss ja unter die Leute (10 Euro man oh man, tsss...)
Wäre cool #6 

Gernot #h


----------



## barsch_zocker (18. April 2004)

*AW: Usermap*

Hehe:q :q :q 
Ich hab jetzt den süldlichsten Punkt Deutschlands eingenommen:q 

MFG barsch_zocker


----------



## Knobbes (18. April 2004)

*AW: Usermap*

Langsam füllt sich die Karte.
Man könnte ja beider Startseite daraufhin weissen.
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## wodibo (19. April 2004)

*AW: Usermap*

Sodele, Germersche ist nun auch dabei :m
Klasse Martin #6 #6 #v


----------



## rudi.r (19. April 2004)

*AW: Usermap*

Geniale Sache,  #6 bekommt man doch mal nen Überblick welch Bordies in der Gegend wohnen.


----------



## The_Duke (19. April 2004)

*AW: Usermap*

Sodele...ich bin der allersüdwestlichste Fliegenschißpunkt in Germany.. :q :q

Rattenscharfe Idee! #6 #6 #6


----------



## Alexander2781 (19. April 2004)

*AW: Usermap*

Bin auch vermerkt, süd-östlich in Bayern.


----------



## barsch_zocker (19. April 2004)

*AW: Usermap*

:c :c Wo is meine Pfütze eigentlich abgeblieben:c :c 

Hoff das die noch kommt, dann wärs echt:q  :m 

MFG barsch_zocker


----------



## powermike1977 (19. April 2004)

*AW: Usermap*

waere gerne der einzelne punkt in den niederlanden....


----------



## wildbootsman (19. April 2004)

*AW: Usermap*

Die Usermap zeigt mich in Bartshorst an und nicht Schwarzenbek. Leider haben einige Orte die gleiche PLZ. Kriegt Ihr das hin???? 
Ich denke Barsthorst ist der alphabetisch erste Ort mit 21493.

Wildi


----------



## wildbootsman (21. April 2004)

*AW: Usermap*

Hallo Dok,

bekommt Ihr das hin?

Wildi


----------



## theactor (21. April 2004)

*AW: Usermap*

HI,

nixxx da WBM!   
Erstmal muss Hamburg "funktionieren"! Dann kümmern wir ums um Kleckerdörfer   

 #h


----------



## Locke (21. April 2004)

*AW: Usermap*

Also,
ich bin irgendwie zu blöd dafür.
Plz und Stadt/Land eingeben??
Hab ich, aber klappt net. Wo liegt mein Fehler.

Find ich ne goile Sache!

Gruss Locke


----------



## Fischbox (21. April 2004)

*AW: Usermap*

Ich finde das auch richtig klasse.  #6  #6  Saubär Dok!!!

...und wenn man in einem vernünftigen Ort wohnt, dann wird man auch anstandslos auf der Karte eingetragen :q  :q  :q   .


----------



## Dok (21. April 2004)

*AW: Usermap*

So wie ich zeit habe arbeite ich daran, leider habe ich im Augenblick recht wenig Zeit... 

Wenn sich einer findet der in php fit ist und sich mal versuchen will, nur zu!


----------



## wildbootsman (21. April 2004)

*AW: Usermap*

Ich wohne schon in einem vernünftigen Ort...

Selbstverständlich lasse ich den Hamburgern den Vortritt, sprich irgendwann klappt es dann auch bei richtigen Städten.

Wildi


----------



## petipet (21. April 2004)

*AW: Usermap*

Bin auch drin. Gute Idee, Dok. #6  #h 

Gruß...Peter


----------



## taildancer (21. April 2004)

*AW: Usermap*

ich war drin...bins aber nicht mehr!?


----------



## rene (21. April 2004)

*AW: Usermap*

So, südlichstes südbayern is nun auch vertreten :q


----------



## Rausreißer (21. April 2004)

*AW: Usermap*

Hmm, also, also,
muss man hier den sein Autokennzeichen eingeben damit das funzt???
Ha! jetzt hab ichs: Einige Hamburger haben den Thread mit dem besondern Aufnahmebedingungen übersehen. #t  Ich geh noch mal suchen.

@theinvisibleman: Dat ist bestimmt eine geheime Nachricht. Irgend jemand wiil uns durch sein Schweigen was sagen #v 

Gernot #h


----------



## elefant (22. April 2004)

*AW: Usermap*

Hallo
Endlich funzt die Karte auch bei mir!
Nachdem ich so einige Orte,welche die gleiche PLZ haben durchprobiert habe,war die Eingabe 'Hohwacht' erfolgreich.Die Karte meldet mich allerdings unter 'Behrensdorf',was aber nur einen winzigen Unterschied ausmacht.(Richtig wäreanker/Darry) - evt.auch deshalb,weil die PLZ schon von <Matze2403>(Behrensdorf) "okkupiert" wurde *ggg*


----------



## elefant (22. April 2004)

*AW: Usermap*

Halt!-Mooooment e mal .... So ganz richtig funzt es doch nicht! 
Wenn ich die Karte aufrufe funzt es nicht (der Cursor verwandelt sich nur in die weiße Hand,bei überfahren eines Punktes)
Wenn ich aber auf 'Aktualisieren' in meinem Browser klicke,funzt die dann erscheinende Karte,wie es soll! - Komisch,aber wahr.....(IE)


----------



## Rausreißer (22. April 2004)

*AW: Usermap*

Hm, hab jetzt ein paarmal Änderungen durchgeführt und gespeichrt, bringt aber nix.
Anzeigen und das durchstellen auf das Profil funktioniert bei mir einwandfrei..
Aber nur bei andern die schon eingetragen sind. In Hamburg sinds ja schon 2, nämlich Fischweib und Drebin..
An der Tabelle des Orts kann es auch nicht liegen. Bei Tinsen und Hummer wird nur Berlin angegeben, obwohl Sie beide im Profil auch noch Ihren Stadtteil angegeben haben. Der wird aber nicht von der Karte übernommen.
Hm.... werde es jetzt mal mit der Anzeigeart versuchen...
Gernot #h


----------



## til (22. April 2004)

*AW: Usermap*

Die PLZ für die Schweiz sind wohl nicht ganz richtig.
Ich hab 4153 für Reinach eingegeben, aber auf der Karte steht Aesch ( das wär 4147)


----------



## Franky (22. April 2004)

*AW: Usermap*

Moin...
Ihr dürft nicht vergessen: das PHP-Script, was hinter der Auswertung PLZ und Land arbeitet, greift auf eine exteren Datenbank des Projektes zurück! Da hat keiner von uns hier anwesenden  Einfluß drauf... Kontaktet doch mal die Jungs von Geomap! Normalerweise ist ein Hersteller immer froh über solche Infos!!! Bestes Beispiel: Firma Becker (Car-Hifi und Navi) sind auf Infos der Anwohner einer Gegend angewiesen - "öey - Straße fehlt!"  und aktualisieren daher ständig!!


----------



## Rausreißer (22. April 2004)

*AW: Usermap*

Moin,
so is es wohl :c .
Ich bin mit einer falschen Postleitzahl jetzt auch drin.
Wenn man GeoMap googelt sind die Links nicht sehr zielführend.
Sind es nun Schweizer (geheim) oder PHB Freaks mit kleinen Ansprüchen..
Ich find da nix... #t 
Selbst mein Heise weis kein Rat.
Wie kann man das Projekt mit Grunddaten verbessern?
Hat eine/einer eine Idee?
Gernot #h


----------



## HeinzJuergen (23. April 2004)

*AW: Usermap*

Bin auch mit dem falschen Ort drin,
aber ist Lokal eh kaum ein Unterschied.
Dachte mir schon, daß es von einer externen Datenbank abhängt.

Danke trotzdem.
Ist eine prima Sache
Heinz Jürgen


----------



## theactor (23. April 2004)

*AW: Usermap*

HI,

ich halte es jetzt wie Rausreißer: dann wohne ich eben auch bei Fischweib und Drebin..   
20257 scheint die einzige PLZ zu sein, die funzt in HH ....

 #h


----------



## AndreasB (23. April 2004)

*AW: Usermap*

Coole Sache,

eine eigene PLZ für mich allein #6 

 #h Andreas #h


----------

